# Mack snow x normal



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, new to breeding, what does mack snow and a normal make?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

yellow mack snows i think


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

mack x normal:
50% normal
50% mack snow


----------



## Northwest reps (Mar 1, 2008)

The mack snow is a co-dominate gene so you should get 50/50


----------

